# DIY co2 questions



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we are trying out first planted aquarium, 15g tall, and have a few questions about the DIY co2 method. We were going to follow this link http://www.petfish.net/co2.htm. i am confused about this part. "*3. *Run the CO2 line into the aquarium, through a check valve, and terminating in the aquarium. Pick a diffusion method, and have the CO2 bubbles go into your reactor of diffuser" What are diffusion methods, and how do we know which to choose? What are we using exactly, air line tubing? Also, I dont quite understand the injection part. Is that a whole other piece?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.qsl.net/w2wdx/aquaria/diyco2.html
http://fish.orbust.net/carbondioxide.html
These should help.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Are you going to keep fish in it too? Read a little closer about how the sugar/yeast fermentation can make the pH fluctuate dramatically.

One diffusion method is to run the airline tubing in the intake of a canister filter. Pros: CO2 almost completely dissolves in the water. Cons: some canisters won't operate to full potential (fluvals) and it will make lots of noise. I've read that some Eheim canisters are used for this method successfully.
The other method is using this or that.

My facts might be off, I've just recently been researching CO2 injection. I've ruled out the DIY because it seems that you have to constantly keep an eye on pH levels and change the sugar/yeast concoction on a regular. Now I'm just looking for the cheapest yet effective CO2 injection unit.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You're right on the money. IF you water's KH is 3 or higher, you won't have to worry about PH flux with DIY Co2. And Fulvals run pretty well with Co2 injected into them. (Mine does "burp" every now and them)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, we already have fish in the tank. so basically were better off not using the DIY method? is there any other options for us? EuRasian32, in the links that you provided that is how you add the co2 right, so where exactly do you get it?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Get what? the CO2 or the Products?

As simpte stated, you can run a DIY CO2 injection system successfully without pH flux if you're KH is 3 or above.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry for the confusion. but im confused as well  with this product, http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6318&Ne=40000&R=10621&N=2004+113219 is all we have to do add the tablets and we've got co2 injected? is this an effective way? Also, what about flourish excel? will this help?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

no confusion, just wanted to know how to answer

The directions said to add a tablet per 10 gallons of water once a week, I can't comment on the effectiveness, i have no experience with them, i'm rowing the same boat as you. Can't comment on the excel, but i was going to purchase it and give it a whirl. I was at an LFS and picked up some flourish, but not the excel. I've only done one dose and that was last week. For the past couple of weeks i've also been cleaning my glass tops every other day, and i've experienced faster growth, the flourish may have helped too.

I've had my eye on this Hagen unit, not too expensive and it states that a dose will last 3-4 weeks. Heres a customers comment from the DRS site:

Great product! I have two in a 55 gallon tank. The plants are so thick that I have to trim them back every two to three weeks. I am able to grow plants that wouldn't grow before I had CO2 in the tank. 
Connie Scoggin
Kingman, AZ


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

so with that hagen unit all you have to do is add sugar? hm i might have to give that a try.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Almost all "mixtures" are nothing but sugar and yeast and a little baking soda for stability. Hagen ladder is better than an airstone but I don't think its verry effective. Too much co2 still reaches the top. Its not a bad way to go DIY though.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm using the hagan unit right now...it's been about one week and I do see some improvements on my plants.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> so with that hagen unit all you have to do is add sugar? hm i might have to give that a try.


It comes with 3 activator and 3 stabilizer pellets.

Simpte: Would you say some is better than none? With that unit you could probably rig something up so the CO2 dissolves in water tho... like putting one of those bell thig-ma-jigs over top of it so the bubbles go through 2 diffusers... Or is it that those units don't produce that much CO2?

Which ever one I choose, I'll need at least 2 of them, and if I got 4 of them it would still be cheaper than that 350$ unit. The replacement tab packets were like 6$, but I could't find where it stated how many you get for that much... Ahem, just found it, for cheaper I may add (5$) and it contains 3.

With the big systems with CO2 tanks, are they filled with liquid CO2?


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

O.K. So if you do the coke bottle thing with the yeast and sugar does it produce pressure and that forces the co2 through the line into the tank? If so i'd emagine it would be verry little bubbles per minute right? Im thinking of doing this and using the bell thing to create an airpocket what do you guys think about coming out of the bottle through a check valve into tank to a regular airstone which will be under a semi large seashell. this should fill the sea shell with the gass. Is this ok? would it work even though the shell would be just sitting with the bottom in the sand or should i try to elevate it or something? any advice is helpful. Also someone said something about adding jello to make it last longer. Any recipies for this?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I don't know about the jello...

Yes, the CO2 from the result of fermentation of sugar and yeast does produce pressure. The good DIY's suggest that all fittings and connections are air tight so there's no CO2 loss before entering the tank.

A check valve is recommended, and a large seashell sounds like a natural bell diffuser. I would assume that the seashell would probably flip over once it got a large enough bubble was created, so I'd suggest that you try to fix the seashell to something.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

I think the best idea is to drill a hole through and attach a suction cup to the hole. Then cover the cup with the substarate to make in not visible. Also what is wrong with just having a plain airstone distribute the co2. Also I don't understand why you would need an airstone for the air underneath the shell. Why not just have a tube since it dosen't matter what size bubles go into the shell theyr all going to form 1 big bubble when they get there.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A jello mixture is better than just yeast and sugar. Brewers yeast is better than bakers yeast. Wine yeast is even better. The bell works ok. And yes any addition of CO2 is better than none. Adding Co2 will allow the plants to utilize more nutrients which will help prevent algae. Co2 also keeps algae at bay. Flourish Excel can be used as an alternate source but its not viable on larger tanks due to the price.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

how much co2 is needed to sustain plants in let's say a 10 gallon tank? Is there a way of mesuring the amount of co2. Since there are so many diffrent mixtures and stuff how long is a 1 bottle on average suposto last you? Until there is no co2 left or do you replace once every week?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes there is a way to measure your Co2. Either a test kit (not my perferred way) or using the PH/KH chart. One can be found here...
http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/diyco2.html
This is pretty a accurate way to measure co2.

As for how much do you need you're shooting for 30ppm. How much Co2 this will take depends on several factors...............
Filtration: HOB or wet/dry filter outgas CO2 vs a canister or internal filter.
Diffusion method: Some are better than others
Co2 mixture: More yeast produce more bubbles for a shorter time. This also answers your question. If you read Giancarlo's (Gpodio on APC) article, he gives his method for mixture. Better yeast gives better results.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Oh, now I understand. Also people, what is to your knowlege the best everyday object to use for diffusion? I'm going to try the top of a *1* liter soda bottle. As I saw at a site it said the top of a 1 liter soda bottle works good.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

See the thread "DIY CO2" started by Tom.


----------

